# R-1  Visible Alarms



## Rick18071 (Dec 19, 2014)

20012 IBC new 500 unit hotel.

Do the visible alarms requred per 307.5.2.3.3 need to be in the units as the visual notification devices as required per E104.3.4?

This would make sense to me but the code doesn't always make sense.

The hotel wants to install all the visual alarms on the same floor and area but will disperse the visual notification devices in differnt areas among differnt classes of units as required per E104.3.1.

Can't find anything about this.


----------



## cda (Dec 19, 2014)

which book are you using?  E104.3.4?

If it is still correct, if the system and visuals are installed per NFPA 72, it meets ADA.

Per NFPA 72 visuals are not required in the sleeping rooms.

But per IFC, there are a certain number of rooms that have to either have ADA devices or wired for them.


----------



## cda (Dec 19, 2014)

907.5.2.3.3 Groups I-1 and R-1.

Group I-1 and R-1 dwelling units or sleeping units in accordance with Table 907.5.2.3.3 shall be provided with a visible alarm notification appliance, activated by both the in-room smoke alarm and the building fire alarm system.

TABLE 907.5.2.3.3 VISIBLE ALARMS

cannot post the table

http://publicecodes.cyberregs.com/icod/ifc/2012/icod_ifc_2012_9_par286.htm


----------



## mark handler (Dec 19, 2014)

Table 907.5.2.3.3 visible alarms  2012 ibc

View attachment 1116


View attachment 1116


/monthly_2014_12/table.png.cf83aae1a4a4ea9bad36cf4100c031d3.png


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Dec 19, 2014)

Rick I think you may need to restate your question for clarification.

_Visible_ alarms and _visual _notification devices are different requirements.

To my knowledge the answer is _visual _notification and devices are for the hearing impaired on any level.


----------



## cda (Dec 19, 2014)

not sure if this is current

IBC 2000:  Section 907.9.1.2 and section E1104.3 of Appendix E have equivalent requirements for the number of guest rooms with communication features in facilities with six or more guest rooms.

IBC 2003:  Section 907.9.1.3 and section E104.3 of Appendix E have equivalent requirements for the number of guest rooms with communication features in facilities with six or more guest rooms.

http://www.access-board.gov/guidelines-and-standards/buildings-and-sites/about-the-ada-standards/background/regulatory-assessment/chapter-4?tmpl=component


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Dec 19, 2014)

cda, I think the question is do the visual notification need to be in the same room as the visible alarms.  My guess is yes but I cannot find the language except where it is implied in the ADA of which I'm not authorized to enforce;

Visible notification devices shall be provided to alert room occupants of incoming telephone calls and a door knock or bell. Notification devices shall not be connected to visible alarm signal appliances.


----------



## cda (Dec 19, 2014)

Francis Vineyard said:
			
		

> cda, I think the question is do the visual notification need to be in the same room as the visual alarms.  My guess is yes but I cannot find the language except where it is implied in the ADA of which I'm not authorized to enforce; Visible notification devices shall be provided to alert room occupants of incoming telephone calls and a door knock or bell. Notification devices shall not be connected to visible alarm signal appliances.


Ok I give

What is the difference?

visual notification

visual alarms


----------



## cda (Dec 19, 2014)

http://www.systemsensor.com/en-us/Documents/AV%20Appliance%20Applications%20Guide_AVAG266.pdf


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Dec 19, 2014)

visual for telephone and door (bell); visible for fire/smoke alarms for us HOH and deaf.

cannot use the fire strobe for visual


----------



## cda (Dec 19, 2014)

Ok

But should be all in the same hotel  unit

Single station smoke alarms with visual indicators

And

Visual alarms tied into the fire work system


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Dec 20, 2014)

vsible alarm (not visual) for smoke and fire; NFPA

visual notification for telephone and door;  ADA

is the question are they required to be in the same unit?


----------



## cda (Dec 20, 2014)

But

Whatever term used

Seems for Ada

You need a visual/visible

Single station smoke alarm

And

A visual/ visible fire alarm notification in the same room

Have not seen to many door bells/visible

Or telephone / visibles in hotel Ada rooms

Maybe as long as the hotel can provide it in some manner  , it would meet whatever code ???


----------

